# Update Failed



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone else having problems taking the new update?

No app's deleted, rooted and overclocked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

I had this issue on the first update back around January 18th or 19th. Since then, ASUS recommended that I send back my Prime to them, which to this day, they still have.

Asus has basically had my prime longer then I've ever had to use it.

Good luck, and I hope you don't or for that matter, no one else runs into the same problem that I'm facing...


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

guess i'll just wait for the bootloader unlock


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Still can't update to .13, it doesn't show anything in the recovery log

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Still can't update to .13, it doesn't show anything in the recovery log
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There is .14 out now too.


----------

